# Different N scale sizes question



## Don37 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hello to all. 
I recently bought several N scale figures and accesories, Horses and wagons, and a fire lookout tower off eBay. My question is are there different N sizes of N scale figures? The horses and wagons are very different in size as are the lookout towers. One set of horse and wagon appears to dwarf the other and one lookout tower is quite a bit taller than the other. The larger tower and figures look like they might have been made for HO scale and look out of place on my N scale layout. All the items were marked N scale. 
I am a newbie to model RR.
Don K


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Don37 said:


> Hello to all.
> I recently bought several N scale figures and accesories, Horses and wagons, and a fire lookout tower off eBay. My question is are there different N sizes of N scale figures? The horses and wagons are very different in size as are the lookout towers. One set of horse and wagon appears to dwarf the other and one lookout tower is quite a bit taller than the other. The larger tower and figures look like they might have been made for HO scale and look out of place on my N scale layout. All the items were marked N scale.
> I am a newbie to model RR.
> Don K


I would say that is what happened N is N. All N scale should be N scale.
Did you get them off e bay? A store? A manufacture?

In O you have variations. But N should be N.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Unfortunately,this happens all the time.Some manufacturers take pride in being quite accurate while others don't.I believe there's a lot of stuff that are 144th and even 120th size offered as N scale items.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

But don't forget that real horses come in all different sizes, too! 

I took my kids on a pony ride at a farm recently. Nearby, there were some draft horses that were easily twice the size in height, probably 8 times the mass.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

N scale does depend on where they were made:
American and European N= 1:160
Heller ships and New Japanese N= 1:150
British N= 1:152 to 1:148
Japanese N=1:144

If you measure the height of the figure and multiply by 160 it will give to an Idea if it's in "scale".
.5 inch figure is 80 inches or 6.66 feet tall


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

NIMT said:


> N scale does depend on where they were made:
> American and European N= 1:160
> Heller ships and New Japanese N= 1:150
> British N= 1:152 to 1:148
> ...


I did not know that, the only N I bought were off wegoodpeople or something like that I think they were Japanese, what do the Chinese put out? 

There is Japanese and new Japanese?
No old Japanese?


----------



## Don37 (Nov 17, 2011)

NIMT said:


> N scale does depend on where they were made:
> American and European N= 1:160
> Heller ships and New Japanese N= 1:150
> British N= 1:152 to 1:148
> ...


Thank you NIMT for the information. It is very helpful.
I did buy some street lights from China that were suppoed to be N scale but were more like HO scale. Way to tall for my layout. Guess Chinese scale is a lot different from ours.


----------



## Don37 (Nov 17, 2011)

big ed said:


> I would say that is what happened N is N. All N scale should be N scale.
> Did you get them off e bay? A store? A manufacture?
> 
> In O you have variations. But N should be N.


I bought them off eBay but they were name brands. The horse and wagons were by Preiser (the larger one) and Noch, the smaller one.
The towers are: 7.75" tall and made of plastic and 4.5" tall and is a laser cut brass.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I might suggest that you measure what you purchased and convert it to N Scale (1" actual = 160" N Scale) and if the converted size seems reasonable, go with it.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Big Ed...I assume you're talking about the "We honest team"...they're chineese btw.I've been planning to buy trees from these people (not too scale sensitive) and would like to know how easy or hard it is to buy from them.They are highly rated on Ebay so I believe they're indeed "honest" but stuff could still take forever to show up.How is shipping from China?What's your experience with them?Thanks.


----------



## Don37 (Nov 17, 2011)

Brakeman Jake said:


> Big Ed...I assume you're talking about the "We honest team"...they're chineese btw.I've been planning to buy trees from these people (not too scale sensitive) and would like to know how easy or hard it is to buy from them.They are highly rated on Ebay so I believe they're indeed "honest" but stuff could still take forever to show up.How is shipping from China?What's your experience with them?Thanks.


They are highly rated but it took over a moth to receive my order. I ordered street lights and they turned out to be 3.75" tall. More for HO than N scale.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Brakeman Jake, 
I order a ton of parts from China and out of the 100+ orders that I've gotten I got exactly what I paid for! I think it's because there is too much competition for them to be dishonest in their sales. I have ordered from Wehonest and they were great.:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Wife loves cherry blossoms and they have some really nice looking ones!
99% of what I order hits the mail within a day if not the same day that I order and it seams to take anywhere from 10 days to 20 days to get the parts I ordered. I did get one package in 4 Days...I double checked the shipping stamps...Yep from China to here in Idaho in 4 days...That package was smoking when it showed up and still had Chinese air in the package!

Other good sellers of model parts and supplies are, cnmodelnt,







zyconmodels and thestylehome.


----------

